# [TH2/Redstone] Windows 10 Custom ROMs for older Lumias. X2X series



## djtonka (Aug 15, 2016)

*All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*

*How to restore Glance screen on Windows 10*. Download link in txt file.






Do not forget! There are couples of old Lumia's to able to handle the Windows 10, or even the Redstone. 
Do not hassle with xap's or appx's to make it Interop unlocked. There is still hope for them. 
Do not throw away your 520, 820 or 920 Lumia's. Flash it with our Custom ROM and forget the tweaks for good. 
Do not worry about loosing unlock, ever.
Do not install any tweaks, just switch to mass storage mode and _voila_ !



> *Remember!* Before applying the each custom ROM, first flash your device with listed stock ROM once. After it, you can jump just like that betweans 8.1 -> th2 -> RS -> 8.1 - >th2. Same FFU file you have to use to unlock the bootloader.

Click to collapse





> [Lumia 625][Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v1 os: 10.0.10586.494
> Stock ROM
> Custom ROM
> Unlocking bootloader guide on XDA
> ...

Click to collapse





> [Lumia 820][Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v1 TH2 10.0.10586.494
> Stock ROM
> Custom ROM
> Unlocking bootloader guide on XDA
> ...

Click to collapse





> [Lumia 920] [Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v1 TH2 10.0.10586.545
> Stock ROM
> Custom ROM
> Unlocking bootloader guide on XDA
> ...

Click to collapse





> [Lumia 1020][Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v1 TH2 586.545
> Stock ROM
> Custom ROM
> Unlocking bootloader guide on XDA
> ...

Click to collapse








...more devices soon....


----------



## dxdy (Aug 16, 2016)

password for stock ROM 920? windowsmania.pl?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2016)

dxdy said:


> password for stock ROM 920? windowsmania.pl?

Click to collapse



sorry, yes password windowsmania.pl in all cases.


----------



## ibbbo (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Djtonka,

I would like to ask what exactly are the modifications to these ROMs or they are just pure images w/o tweakings?
Also, are they with fixes like for example missing Glance screen in RS1 and other issues?

Finally, I'm wondering does the Custom ROM RS1 for Lumia 920 will also work on Lumia 928 (as it's based on 920)?

Thanks, Iliyan


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2016)

It is same scenario like You would update it via OTA and there is no tweaks


----------



## firmaal16 (Aug 16, 2016)

So if now i use redstone build i have to revert to  stock rom wp 8.1 and then flash it to custom rom that you create?
Once again, it have to unlock bootloader first or just flash it like usual. Thanks


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2016)

yes, have to flash it with listed stock ROM,. Once you done, flash any Custom ROM from us without repeating first step.


----------



## firmaal16 (Aug 16, 2016)

djtonka said:


> yes, have to flash it with listed stock ROM,. Once you done, flash any Custom ROM from us without repeating first step.

Click to collapse



i have my stock rom, it can use to revert? or must with the listed stock rom that you upload?


----------



## chinitopex (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for share
But where;s the files for lumia 520?


----------



## MrCego (Aug 16, 2016)

what you see is what available
(sorry, idk how to say it )


----------



## djtonka (Aug 16, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> Thanks for share
> But where;s the files for lumia 520?

Click to collapse



it is coming , Redstone too


----------



## MrCego (Aug 17, 2016)

L620?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 17, 2016)

1020 is next


----------



## shahidkazi (Aug 17, 2016)

waiting for 1320 as well


----------



## nikec (Aug 17, 2016)

*1020 Glance*



djtonka said:


> 1020 is next

Click to collapse



With integrated files and registry keys for working Glance?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 17, 2016)

Never had a 1020, so bought it for purpose, make an Custom ROM. The  problem is , the all changes into OEM setiings must be applied on 8.1 where GS is working 
=====
but do not want to make half way working ROM 
======
but you got Mass storage and Interop included, so will be no problem for you to make it works


----------



## nikec (Aug 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Never had a 1020, so bought it for purpose, make an Custom ROM. The  problem is , the all changes into OEM setiings must be applied on 8.1 where GS is working
> =====
> but do not want to make half way working ROM
> ======
> but you got Mass storage and Interop included, so will be no problem for you to make it works

Click to collapse



OK then, no problem. When will you release it?


----------



## chinitopex (Aug 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is coming , Redstone too

Click to collapse




Thanks ...
Im waiting :0


----------



## Ursuru (Aug 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> 1020 is next

Click to collapse





Thanks a lot!!

...


----------



## davzarco (Aug 18, 2016)

Is Lumia 920 RS1 custom ROM suitable for Lumia 925?


----------



## JokerLetto (Aug 18, 2016)

error

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




chinitopex said:


> Thanks ...
> Im waiting :0

Click to collapse



My Lumia 520 is w8.1, and i dont know update for w10, insider is off for 520, and upgrade advisor to. : D im waiting too!!!


----------



## MrCego (Aug 18, 2016)

davzarco said:


> Is Lumia 920 RS1 custom ROM suitable for Lumia 925?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 18, 2016)

1020 on RS2


----------



## chinitopex (Aug 19, 2016)

JokerLetto said:


> error
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was insider from the first build that microssoft sending users
for now I have the last build 10586.545 Windows 10 mobile
I'm sure Wp 8.1 users have been left out of the insider to access the W10M builds. So you'll have to wait


----------



## 1AirLee (Aug 19, 2016)

*920 Black VN 821*



djtonka said:


> *All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*
> 
> 
> Do not forget! There are couples of old Lumia's to able to handle the Windows 10, or even the Redstone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 920 Black flashing this rom will more smooth than 8.1 ?
Can you guide more detail: step by step please !!


----------



## djtonka (Aug 19, 2016)

Just made custom from RS2 and restored GS  on 1020


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Aug 19, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> waiting for 1320 as well

Click to collapse



me, too. This would be great  I have the europe version M-994 VAR EURO DE CV - Product Code: 059V6T4.


----------



## Topogigi (Aug 20, 2016)

@djtonka Could you please build a multilanguage custom rom for the Xiaomi mi4 LTE? A Windows 10 rom is already available for it and the device has got an unlocked bootloader...


----------



## djtonka (Aug 21, 2016)

I am trying make 1020 ROM which including GS already.
BTW, added video guide how to make it works now.


----------



## Mayanktaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Waiting for Lumia 1320.
Current redstone is working like charm on my Lumia 1320.
Want to flash windows 10 redstone on my phone so I dont go back to 8.1 ever.


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 21, 2016)

*friend, a question ?*

this rom works for lumia 625 = RM942 ?


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 21, 2016)

How can I install w10m rd on L720 ?
I was using the insider build,but had to downgrade to 8.1.And now I can't download the insider builds anymore.


----------



## JerrytoGerardo (Aug 22, 2016)

Please, lumia 520


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 22, 2016)

you can make the rom  yourself then, if you already have it completely unlocked from 8.1 just export the rom with wpinternals and share it


----------



## djtonka (Aug 22, 2016)

1020 ROMs has been added.


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 22, 2016)

*Help me*

I tried to install a lumia 625 / RM 942 did nothing all steps.
I'm doing 64 bit on Windows 10 . any solution


----------



## djtonka (Aug 22, 2016)

alesbrit said:


> I tried to install a lumia 625 / RM 942 did nothing all steps.
> I'm doing 64 bit on Windows 10 . any solution

Click to collapse



it is for rm941 only


----------



## Reflexdarky (Aug 22, 2016)

@djtonka thank you for your effort on making the lumia 920 rom i flashed it to my device and it is running really good thank you.


----------



## firmaal16 (Aug 23, 2016)

Reflexdarky said:


> @djtonka thank you for your effort on making the lumia 920 rom i flashed it to my device and it is running really good thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi @Reflexdarky . I use lumia 920 too. Could you please tell me step by step to flash this custom rom? Include unlock bootloader. Thanks. ☺


----------



## Reflexdarky (Aug 23, 2016)

firmaal16 said:


> Hi @Reflexdarky . I use lumia 920 too. Could you please tell me step by step to flash this custom rom? Include unlock bootloader. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I first downloaded the stock rom that djtonka provided in post 1 (RM821_059Q9L7_3051.50009.1451.1001) I flashed that with Nokia care suite. I then went ahead and used windows phone internals and unlocked the bootloader also using the ffu from the stock rom download.

once the bootloader was unlocked I used the custom rom djtonka provided in the first post (Lumia_920_RM_821_10.0.14393.67_windowsmania.zip) and flashed the zip with windows phone internals you do not need to extract the zip as windows phone internals can open zips and flash 

once the flash was complete let the phone reboot and enjoy windows 10


----------



## firmaal16 (Aug 23, 2016)

Reflexdarky said:


> I first downloaded the stock rom that djtonka provided in post 1 (RM821_059Q9L7_3051.50009.1451.1001) I flashed that with Nokia care suite. I then went ahead and used windows phone internals and unlocked the bootloader also using the ffu from the stock rom download.
> 
> once the bootloader was unlocked I used the custom rom djtonka provided in the first post (Lumia_920_RM_821_10.0.14393.67_windowsmania.zip) and flashed the zip with windows phone internals you do not need to extract the zip as windows phone internals can open zips and flash
> 
> once the flash was complete let the phone reboot and enjoy windows 10

Click to collapse



Ok thanks bro. :good:
Wait for the rs2 then execute.


----------



## yweising (Aug 23, 2016)

*size partition too big*

get this error while flashing the w10 rs2 on my lumia 1020 32gb ATT version. the extracted zip file is nearly 60gb, is my device suit to use your files?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 23, 2016)

att is't 875 model and there is no need to extract the zip!


----------



## yweising (Aug 23, 2016)

djtonka said:


> att is't 875 model and there is no need to extract the zip!

Click to collapse



its working fine with your stock rom with unlocked bootloader. but no luck, flash custom rom directly from zip or flash partitions also get this error. did i overlook any step?


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 23, 2016)

*could you make a version for the 625/ rm-942*

could you make a version for the 625/ rm-942 

I could install custom ROM WP10 in a version of 625 / rm942 is the only detail that does not leave the plane so I'm a new girl in this I will send screenshots


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 23, 2016)

alesbrit said:


> could you make a version for the 625/ rm-942
> 
> I could install custom ROM WP10 in a version of 625 / rm942 is the only detail that does not leave the plane so I'm a new girl in this I will send screenshots

Click to collapse



its already made, on the first post, page 1


----------



## djtonka (Aug 23, 2016)

yweising said:


> its working fine with your stock rom with unlocked bootloader. but no luck, flash custom rom directly from zip or flash partitions also get this error. did i overlook any step?

Click to collapse



ok there is two version of eMMC chip for 1020 like for Lumia 820. Custom is made for 7.4 GB eMMC in 820 case, same people can't use it if they got 7.2 GB eMMc chip but everyone can flash it with stock ROM.


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 23, 2016)

*hi*



EspHack2 said:


> its already made, on the first post, page 1

Click to collapse



ROM post is 625 / RM941 only for Australia for Latin America needs a ROM 625 / RM942:laugh:


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 24, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ok there is two version of eMMC chip for 1020 like for Lumia 820. Custom is made for 7.4 GB eMMC in 820 case, same people can't use it if they got 7.2 GB eMMc chip but everyone can flash it with stock ROM.

Click to collapse



I feel the delay guys , here is the rom installed in a lumia 625 / RM942 The only problem is I can not turn off airplane mode
http://imgbox.com/9Ye3bQfH


----------



## djtonka (Aug 24, 2016)

Why on earth did you installed it on rm942?


----------



## EspHack2 (Aug 24, 2016)

alesbrit said:


> I feel the delay guys , here is the rom installed in a lumia 625 / RM942 The only problem is I can not turn off airplane mode
> http://imgbox.com/9Ye3bQfH

Click to collapse



lol thats because you no longer have the correct cellular modem 

why dont you go the usual route instead? go back and get bootloader and mass storage mode enabled with SBL3 and its easy peasy after that



djtonka said:


> Why on earth did you installed it on rm942?

Click to collapse



desperate much?  

at least we now know it will work and only miss the cellular driver, I believe there's people that wont care about that


----------



## djtonka (Aug 24, 2016)

we know you could flash with anything on the end, there is now signature check or other bull**** but 941 and 942 got diff hardware


----------



## forrest_gump_ (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I have Wm10 running in mu lumia 1020, after making it's registry look like an 635 lumia device.

Yet, I miss the glance screen availability, when I enter it's menu in "extraS" it only crashes.

I found a custon rom for mu lumia 1020, it is a file ....windowsmania.zip of sizei almost 2 gbytes.
I do succesfully unlock bootloader of my lumia 1020.


Yet, when I try to flash this .zip file as a custom rom, I get a "failed" message.

Do I miss something ?


----------



## kdskamal (Aug 24, 2016)

Would you make one for L630 512MB RAM?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 24, 2016)

forrest_gump_ said:


> Yet, when I try to flash this .zip file as a custom rom, I get a "failed" message.
> 
> Do I miss something ?

Click to collapse



you unlocked bootloader?


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 24, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> lol thats because you no longer have the correct cellular modem
> 
> why dont you go the usual route instead? go back and get bootloader and mass storage mode enabled with SBL3 and its easy peasy after that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry guys if bother just wanted them to know that if I could start a RM942 and I'm not desperate , I just wanted to experience as many do around here,
P.D this translator sucks:crying::crying::crying:

I have also disabled and mass storage, now I do and really do not understand very well


----------



## djtonka (Aug 24, 2016)

You can stil lunlock the bootloader but nothing else apart form make registry modified for bypass OTA server to get Win10


----------



## firmaal16 (Aug 24, 2016)

djtonka said:


> You can stil lunlock the bootloader but nothing else apart form make registry modified for bypass OTA server to get Win10

Click to collapse



if we use the custom rom can we get update over ota for the next build or not?
wait for rs 2 build for lumia 920.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 24, 2016)

not this one yet, but I will post what to change on existing ones to let Insider menu see the rings again.


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 25, 2016)

djtonka said:


> not this one yet, but I will post what to change on existing ones to let Insider menu see the rings again.

Click to collapse



djtonka   
you plan to draw any rom for 625 / RM942


----------



## djtonka (Aug 25, 2016)

we do not have this device to test it first.


----------



## alesbrit (Aug 25, 2016)

djtonka said:


> we do not have this device to test it first.

Click to collapse




is there any way you can help from home donot see that I can prove you need etc:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ferris_B (Aug 26, 2016)

*Lumia 1020 > WP 10.0.14905.1000*

Hello.

 I have a Lumia 1020 on WP 10.0.14905.1000
 Done with proposed steps here (WDRT, WP Internal, ...)

 There's for me a big problem with this build. Cortana don't speech.
 Details here : changewindows.org/build/14905/mobile

 >1. How to downgrade from 14905 to 14393.103 or 14393.67 ?
 >2. Is my lumia 1020 take future patches via windows update or insider ?

 Thanks


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 26, 2016)

can I install the custom rom on my german lumia 1020? will it show up in English, Polish or German later?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 26, 2016)

there are all languages included


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 26, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ok there is two version of eMMC chip for 1020 like for Lumia 820. Custom is made for 7.4 GB eMMC in 820 case, same people can't use it if they got 7.2 GB eMMc chip but everyone can flash it with stock ROM.

Click to collapse



any way to modify the image to fit on the 7.2gb model? I get the same error with RS2 custom rom for Lumia 1020.
what else is changed in that custom rom? if I flash stock version RS2 and get GS to work... is it all or are there more tweaks inside?


----------



## Kenny7 (Aug 28, 2016)

ok, I got RS2 now on the hard way. later I will make a custom rom myself, so others may use it.


----------



## shahidkazi (Aug 29, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Waiting for Lumia 1320.
> Current redstone is working like charm on my Lumia 1320.
> Want to flash windows 10 redstone on my phone so I dont go back to 8.1 ever.

Click to collapse



Goof for you. For me it runs fine for a couple of days and then starts freezing once a day. A week later, it freezes 4-5 times a day (mostly when you hit back button to exit and app and go to the home screen). Back to 8.1 now. Lets hope the custom ROM fixes things for me. Would like to try it out.


----------



## Mayanktaker (Aug 29, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Goof for you. For me it runs fine for a couple of days and then starts freezing once a day. A week later, it freezes 4-5 times a day (mostly when you hit back button to exit and app and go to the home screen). Back to 8.1 now. Lets hope the custom ROM fixes things for me. Would like to try it out.

Click to collapse



Happened with me too. It freezes sometimes when i switch back to home screen. It was worst on th2. But now in redstone branch, its happens only few. Like rarely. I think it freezes when phone takes too much cpu because our 1320 has dual core processor. But im satisfy now with rs1 anniversary update. Phone is soooo smooth and battery backup is batter than th2. Its a win for me.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 29, 2016)

I will post new OEMsettings to replace it, after that the phone will download the upgrade


----------



## naveed5700 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks, Already found solution in another thread for missing glance screen on Windows 10 Lumia 1020 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...e-how-to-reinstall-glance-screen-app-t3344271


----------



## gourav92 (Sep 2, 2016)

i followed all steps ,read all comments...while trying to install custom rom ...fails main os and data is too big...in comments i read about some eemc chips 7.2gb/7.4gb i didnt understand those terms but i understood my 1020 belongs to the one where i cant install this custom rom...so is there any other way to get windows 10 on my 1020? please reply thank you


----------



## djtonka (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't know back them but looks like your is v2.3 version which has slightly less bytes then ours.


----------



## gourav92 (Sep 3, 2016)

djtonka said:


> I didn't know back them but looks like your is v2.3 version which has slightly less bytes then ours.

Click to collapse



i tried registery hack didnt worked has i cant find 8.10.14234.375 ffu...do you know anyother way i can get windows 10 ?


----------



## dugu1248 (Sep 3, 2016)

Donnot support 929！

 从我的 M1 E 上通过 XDA Forums 发送


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 3, 2016)

Waiting for 520 and 1320 roms.


----------



## macxom (Sep 3, 2016)

Lumia 720?


----------



## Zéro 56 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi  I sucessufly installed this rom on lumia 625  and basicly its amasing  thx for this great work.
One question I read somewhere that i shouldnt update my phone anymore is that true ? and if so how do i stop updates ?
thx


----------



## laracroftonline (Sep 4, 2016)

gourav92 said:


> i followed all steps ,read all comments...while trying to install custom rom ...fails main os and data is too big...in comments i read about some eemc chips 7.2gb/7.4gb i didnt understand those terms but i understood my 1020 belongs to the one where i cant install this custom rom...so is there any other way to get windows 10 on my 1020? please reply thank you

Click to collapse



i have this same issue!


----------



## Kenny7 (Sep 5, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> i have this same issue!

Click to collapse



have you tried registry hack to get it?
gourav92 failed to install my RS2 dump or I have done something wrong... not sure. if you know what to do, you might also try it


----------



## gourav92 (Sep 6, 2016)

laracroftonline said:


> i have this same issue!

Click to collapse



yeah try registry hack..i failed in that too....hope you get success


----------



## hksx (Sep 7, 2016)

@djtonka thanks for interesting on windows mobile. I have an rm-892 L925. There are many solutions to install wm10 but I couldn't succed with any of them because I use win10 on my computer.  Will you make a custom rom for RM-892 ? Or I go on by installing win7...


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 8, 2016)

hksx said:


> @djtonka thanks for interesting on windows mobile. I have an rm-892 L925. There are many solutions to install wm10 but I couldn't succed with any of them because I use win10 on my computer.  Will you make a custom rom for RM-892 ? Or I go on by installing win7...

Click to collapse



You could make use of this guide - Install Redstone


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Waiting for Lumia 1320 and Lumia 520 stock rom and WM10 RS rom man. Please response. ???


----------



## djtonka (Sep 9, 2016)

Is on it way (520)


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 11, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Is on it way (520)

Click to collapse



Waiting....


----------



## wuiyang (Sep 13, 2016)

what's the difference between custom ROM and stock ROM except for permanent interop unlocked?
Will 512MB RAM phone get redstone custom ROM?


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 14, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Is on it way (520)

Click to collapse



Waiting for 520 rs rom bro. PLEASE ?


----------



## shahidkazi (Sep 16, 2016)

Waiting for 1320 ...


----------



## djtonka (Sep 16, 2016)

without SBL?
BTW 820, 920 new RS1 are ready.


----------



## firmaal16 (Sep 18, 2016)

djtonka said:


> without SBL?
> BTW 820, 920 new RS1 are ready.

Click to collapse



Download link?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 18, 2016)

Will post tomorrow


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 19, 2016)

I successfully installed Windows 10 RS 14393.187 on my 520 and 1320.
If anyone know how to dump RS rom then tell me, I can share //


----------



## hamedy1372 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi plz tell us! How to install ?is that work for 8.1?


----------



## hamedy1372 (Sep 19, 2016)

*1320*

What about 1320(8.1)?


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 19, 2016)

I flashed my both phones - *520 and 1320 to 8.1*.
Then I used *Mixradio trick to interop unlock* both phones. Same trick on both.
Then I changed phones registry value to *Lumia 735.*
Then I downloaded Windows Insider and set Ring to* Insider Slow*.
Then I got 10586.107 on both phones. And then I changed my phone's registry value to *Lumia 950 XL* (single sim).
Then I *leaved Insider Program*. 
And I downloaded Upgrade Adviser and they said my phone is up to date. But I checked for updates and got *RS 14393.187*. 
Now If I want to get more updates, I have to join Insider Program and there I will select Slow ring for a working, daily driver update. Fast ring may have bugs that can cause phone hang.
Let me know if anyone want any help in between this.
Ps: I want to dump Rs build. If there is any trick to do that then tell me. I want to share.


----------



## hamedy1372 (Sep 20, 2016)

*registry*

How to change my 1320 (8.1) change registy?


----------



## shahidkazi (Sep 21, 2016)

hamedy1372 said:


> How to change my 1320 (8.1) change registy?

Click to collapse



Search for the Nokia MixRadio BootStrap on XDA. It basically uses a custom version of MiXradio which lets you interop unlock it. Once done, you can install VCReg on it to change your registry settings.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 21, 2016)

Customs 14393.189 has been added for 820/920*

*in 920 ROM :
20 apps has been removed
Nokia Camera included (turn the off auto store update)
Lock screen sound has been replaced with the old one from 8.1
Now you can unistall the system apps like , Xbox, Camera etc.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 21, 2016)

Also we just made ROM for 925
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308...dowsmania-v1-redstone-10-0-14393-189-a-31427/


----------



## dxdy (Sep 21, 2016)

have problem with 920

- first i clean flash with WDRT
- with WP Internals select unlock bootloader (select poland retail ROM, hex and SBL3
- when step 2 done selected custom ROM (in zip file) and when select start got error, phone reboot and now have loop rebooting...



edit. i manage to do hardreset. holding volume down when show exclamation press
Volume Up -> Volume Down -> Power button -> Volume Down.
repeat process and now flashing custom ROM


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 21, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Customs 14393.189 has been added for 820/920*
> 
> *in 920 ROM :
> 20 apps has been removed
> ...

Click to collapse



1320 rom? When?


----------



## hamedy1372 (Sep 22, 2016)

Do you have any plan for Lumia 1320?????


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 22, 2016)

There is no Engineering SBL3 for Lumia 1320.
And without SBL3 no custom rom.


----------



## hamedy1372 (Sep 22, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> There is no Engineering SBL3 for Lumia 1320.
> And without SBL3 no custom rom.

Click to collapse



**** Microsoft


----------



## djtonka (Sep 22, 2016)

BTW get RS2 on BLU


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 3, 2016)

djtonka said:


> BTW get RS2 on BLU

Click to collapse



http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-315...dows-10]-windowsmania-v1-th2-586-545-a-31072/

how to download this ROM ? I don”t understand .Help please !


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 5, 2016)

Can't install on my phone Lumia 1020


----------



## djtonka (Oct 5, 2016)

Redstone2 14936 for Lumia 820 is also done.


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 5, 2016)

*help me*

I got an error message when flashing custom ROM rs2 in lumia 1020, please help me.


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 5, 2016)

Read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68329888&postcount=47


----------



## bjornostar (Oct 6, 2016)

I upgraded my Nokia Lumia 920 to Windows 10 (Thanks) When future updates come out will the phone auto update or will I have to flash a new ROM?


----------



## surya467 (Oct 7, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ok there is two version of eMMC chip for 1020 like for Lumia 820. Custom is made for 7.4 GB eMMC in 820 case, same people can't use it if they got 7.2 GB eMMc chip but everyone can flash it with stock ROM.

Click to collapse



Hi, I got this same issue with Lumia 1020, cannot flash custom rom.
Will RS1 or TH2 work?
Also if there is a way to make a dump for this eMMC , i need it urgently, i promised a friend :/


----------



## djtonka (Oct 8, 2016)

I will make another one for yours eMMC


----------



## surya467 (Oct 8, 2016)

djtonka said:


> I will make another one for yours eMMC

Click to collapse



Thank you so much 
Do you need any info? ROM info etc. let me know


----------



## didije (Oct 10, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ok there is two version of eMMC chip for 1020 like for Lumia 820. Custom is made for 7.4 GB eMMC in 820 case, same people can't use it if they got 7.2 GB eMMc chip but everyone can flash it with stock ROM.

Click to collapse



I am getting this error. So it is not possible to flash the .545 build on my 820 (RM-825)? That is a disappointment.. @djtonka is there another way to get .545 build? I was really happy with TH2 builds.

Cheers!


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 13, 2016)

I tried your method of fixing glance ....it doesnt appear anyway !


----------



## dxdy (Oct 13, 2016)

PavilionDV said:


> I tried your method of fixing glance ....it doesnt appear anyway !

Click to collapse



working fine, maybe you do wrong or missed something?


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 13, 2016)

dxdy said:


> working fine, maybe you do wrong or missed something?

Click to collapse



I did hard reset and it appeared but when I press to open ,it opens and closes right away by itself  !


----------



## dxdy (Oct 13, 2016)

PavilionDV said:


> I did hard reset and it appeared but when I press to open ,it opens and closes right away by itself  !

Click to collapse



you must apply fix


----------



## surya467 (Oct 14, 2016)

djtonka said:


> I will make another one for yours eMMC

Click to collapse



Hey mate any progress, my friend worries me everyday :/


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 14, 2016)

dxdy said:


> you must apply fix

Click to collapse



Awesome ! after I did hard reset and tried this method again ,it started working fine !
Thank you !


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 15, 2016)

*rom lumia 520*

Waiting for custom rom for lumia 520


----------



## PavilionDV (Oct 17, 2016)

Is there a way to make brightness manually ?
even know I adjust brightness to a low level it is till stronger brightness than was on 8.1  or  Threshold


----------



## tt011 (Oct 21, 2016)

any chance for lumia 625 rs1 rom?
@djtonka can't flash listed 625 stock rom with WP Internals. unlocking bootloader went fine. root access also. do I have to do some preparation with .rar archive? I'm noob when come to this. Pls, help. Thanks.


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello. Any plans for lumia 630 dual sim 512 ram to get build 10586??


----------



## djtonka (Oct 31, 2016)

first AU ROM for 520 is done
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-294...]-windowsmania-v1-rs1-10-0-14393-321-a-31768/


----------



## newinnov (Nov 2, 2016)

djtonka said:


> first AU ROM for 520 is done
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-294...]-windowsmania-v1-rs1-10-0-14393-321-a-31768/

Click to collapse



Please create a custom rom for Lumia 822 too.
I think Lumia 820 rom can be ported to 822 also, as devices are similar in HW.
Please provide a method to flash 820 rom on 822.


----------



## ca_guri01 (Nov 2, 2016)

djtonka said:


> first AU ROM for 520 is done
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-294...]-windowsmania-v1-rs1-10-0-14393-321-a-31768/

Click to collapse



Can you post this here in english along with the links,  it will be very helpful [emoji4] 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## mirasal2 (Nov 2, 2016)

djtonka said:


> *All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*
> 
> *How to restore Glance screen on Windows 10*. Download link in txt file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, any plans for L630 rm 978


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 4, 2016)

hamedy1372 said:


> **** Microsoft

Click to collapse



Second that


----------



## rmroberto (Nov 5, 2016)

@djtonka Is there a way you could make a ROM for lumia 822? I rolled back to 8.1 and I'm unable to unlock interop and update to WM10. Thanks.


----------



## dj88 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Waiting for Lumia 1320.
> Current redstone is working like charm on my Lumia 1320.
> Want to flash windows 10 redstone on my phone so I dont go back to 8.1 ever.

Click to collapse



Windows insider & upgrade advisor not showing any build for 1320. How you manage to get W10?
Please help. I want to install W10 on my RM-994.
Thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




shahidkazi said:


> Second that

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## shahidkazi (Nov 27, 2016)

dj88 said:


> Windows insider & upgrade advisor not showing any build for 1320. How you manage to get W10?
> Please help. I want to install W10 on my RM-994.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have posted a complete walkthrough at my blog

http://shahidkazi.blogspot.in/2016/11/upgrade-lumia-1320-to-windows-10-mobile.html


----------



## samchy25 (Nov 29, 2016)

djtonka said:


> *All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*
> 
> *How to restore Glance screen on Windows 10*. Download link in txt file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please help me. whenever i try to flash ur custom rom on my lumia 1020 it says data and mainos both together are very big. what can i do? i m on windows 8.1.
thanks in advance


----------



## jaspi72 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi. Need win10 rom to 1020 and my hd is 32gb not 64..


----------



## dj88 (Nov 30, 2016)

shahidkazi said:


> Have posted a complete walkthrough at my blog
> 
> http://shahidkazi.blogspot.in/2016/11/upgrade-lumia-1320-to-windows-10-mobile.html

Click to collapse



getting error 
xap is not in the root folder of the SD card
but it is already copied on sd card root (via) pc
i have formatted my sd card 3-4 times 16gig
any suggestions


----------



## GuestK00470 (Dec 3, 2016)

I can't install most games and some apps because of this error:






As you can see, it's saying I don't have the 300MB of memory required, but I have about 3GB free space






and this phone has 512MB RAM. What's the problem?


----------



## djtonka (Dec 4, 2016)

uploading  14393.448 for 520 and 14977 for 820


----------



## foutman (Dec 5, 2016)

any custom rom for lumia 925 ?


----------



## djtonka (Dec 6, 2016)

I will update first post later on and in the meantime

[Lumia 520][Custom ROM][Denim][Windows 10] WindowsMania v2 RS1 10.0.14393.448


----------



## eddy65 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello djtonka. A link for 820 with 14977 please ? thanks/


----------



## Foto-AG (Dec 11, 2016)

foutman said:


> any custom rom for lumia 925 ?

Click to collapse



Can post my Windows 10 Rom for 925 16GB Version -NO Branding -NO Simlock.
Actual its running 10.0.14393.479 in Insider Preview Build and you can update it via OTA to get always the newest Builds.
My Rom has a Registry hack so im able to get the next Windows Builds.

Greets
Edit: Just getting 14393.576
https://changewindows.org/build/14393/mobile


----------



## djtonka (Dec 11, 2016)

eddy65 said:


> Hello djtonka. A link for 820 with 14977 please ? thanks/

Click to collapse



i will upload it maybe today


----------



## eddy65 (Dec 11, 2016)

djtonka said:


> i will upload it maybe today

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Any hope for X3X series?
L630 Ds 512 ram


----------



## ryRy (Dec 18, 2016)

*im using rm 877*



djtonka said:


> *All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*
> 
> *How to restore Glance screen on Windows 10*. Download link in txt file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




im using nokia 1020 with rm 877..it is ok to flash it different rm?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 21, 2016)

is possible to change registry on 920 with this ROM to receive latest build? or is better to flash newer custom ROM? 

is stuck on build 14393.183


----------



## eddy65 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello djtonka, How can we download the rom ? I can not see the link in this page : 
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-230...]-windowsmania-v1-rs1-10-0-14393-189-a-31396/
thanks
Happy new year


----------



## JoeQuality (Jan 4, 2017)

ryzel said:


> im using nokia 1020 with rm 877..it is ok to flash it different rm?

Click to collapse



I also have the rm-877 version. Did you end up using the 875?


----------



## ryRy (Jan 4, 2017)

JoeQuality said:


> I also have the rm-877 version. Did you end up using the 875?

Click to collapse



no..still using the rm-877... i found out that if you flash different rm something will not work properly in signal.....and i also found out how to update it again in windows 10 that why i dont need to flasg differenf rm..

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




djtonka said:


> 1020 ROMs has been added.

Click to collapse



where sir?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 4, 2017)

ryzel said:


> where sir?

Click to collapse



http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-315/


----------



## Andolium (Jan 11, 2017)

Have I now understood correctly, I must first install this Polish stock rom and then the Custom Rom? Or can I directly install from my stock rom 8.1 to this custom rom?


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 11, 2017)

djtonka said:


> *All ROM's has been customized a little, changes for polish users are unnoticeable for others, maybe apart from our lock screen image. Permanent Interop unlocked, meaning you won't lose it in any case. Have fun!*
> 
> *How to restore Glance screen on Windows 10*. Download link in txt file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi , I have Lumia 630 ds with w10.586.107 and want to make custom rom for my device, any body can tell me how?


----------



## sebasrock156 (Jan 12, 2017)

Could you try to port this for some Android Device?

Nobody understand how Microsoft makes the Xiaomi MI4's Beta ROM.


----------



## MrCego (Jan 12, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hi , I have Lumia 630 ds with w10.586.107 and want to make custom rom for my device, any body can tell me how?

Click to collapse





WPInternals.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 13, 2017)

MrCego said:


> WPInternals.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk

Click to collapse



It isn't support my device is it?


----------



## ARDV (Jan 19, 2017)

is there a rom for lumia 925?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 19, 2017)

ARDV said:


> is there a rom for lumia 925?

Click to collapse



i give you direct link here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70623834&postcount=2


----------



## windowscraze311 (Jan 20, 2017)

how do i download the windows 10 rom from windowsmania.pl polish website


----------



## dxdy (Jan 20, 2017)

register 
hit "thanks" button in topic to see download links


----------



## windowscraze311 (Jan 21, 2017)

the rom is available for nokia lumia 520 (RM-914) ,but i need it for RM-915.please help me.


----------



## ARDV (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a lumia 925, after unlocking the bootloader, and flashing the custom rom, the phone stucks in: Nokia, and the wpinternals says: Rebooting phone to Normal mode.
i tried power button + volume down, but it return to the same situation.


----------



## Vishal911 (Feb 19, 2017)

Can anyone help me? I have lumia 820(rm-826) and roms available are for rm-825, what should I do? Please help.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Feb 27, 2017)

Lumia 730 please


----------



## dxdy (Feb 27, 2017)

lcdkhoa said:


> Lumia 730 please

Click to collapse



not possible... because WP Internals not support x30 series (no bootloader unlock)... only x20


----------



## djtonka (Feb 27, 2017)

made last one, 15043 for 820


----------



## djtonka (Feb 27, 2017)

sorry got no time to update first post
15043 for Lumia 820 with 7.4GB eMMC
http://bit.ly/2lNhj9D


----------



## nasc77 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, possible backup & share image of Lumia 1020 with updated 16212.1001.rs_iot.170531-1800 (UUP-CTv2) and boot loop issue to me ? Thanks.


----------



## LaffGmail (Aug 2, 2017)

*what about bluetooth ?*

Thanks for all this amazing work.
I'm running w10 15063.502 on Lumia,1020 using DhtUpgradeAdvisor tool. Bluetooth is broken since 15063.xx.
Does the last custom Rom come with a working BT as I need it to use my ms band ?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 2, 2017)

LaffGmail said:


> Thanks for all this amazing work.
> I'm running w10 15063.502 on Lumia,1020 using DhtUpgradeAdvisor tool. Bluetooth is broken since 15063.xx.
> Does the last custom Rom come with a working BT as I need it to use my ms band ?

Click to collapse



BT not work with CU builds 15063 if you made hard reset...

you have two solution:
- stay with AU build 14393.1480
or
- when you upgrade from AU to CU, dont make hard reset

if you made HR, wait next update (patch tuesday)


----------



## LaffGmail (Aug 2, 2017)

*fast and accurate*



dxdy said:


> BT not work with CU builds 15063 if you made hard reset...
> 
> you have two solution:
> - stay with AU build 14393.1480
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this fast answer. I found nothing about broken BT for my Lumia under w10 CU. You brought me the light.
I can't remember if I did a hard reset after CU update 15063.
According to you, which build is the best for our beloved Lumia 1020 in a matter of smooth running, full functions working, daily efficience and performance ?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 2, 2017)

LaffGmail said:


> Thanks for this fast answer. I found nothing about broken BT for my Lumia under w10 CU. You brought me the light.
> I can't remember if I did a hard reset after CU update 15063.
> According to you, which build is the best for our beloved Lumia 1020 in a matter of smooth running, full functions working, daily efficience and performance ?

Click to collapse



dont have 1020, but with 920 and 925 AU works fine, much better than CU

in registry use any lumia x30 info to stay with AU...


----------



## 6630alijoon (Aug 4, 2017)

*What about lumia 1020 with damn samsung emmc chip?*

hey guys
I really need custom rom for lumia 1020 with samsung emmc chip
any version Below 14393.1066
Because lumia camera works in earlier versions


----------



## jugalrox (Sep 19, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> There is no Engineering SBL3 for Lumia 1320.
> And without SBL3 no custom rom.

Click to collapse



DO you find any abl3 file for lumia 1320 ?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 21, 2017)

jugalrox said:


> DO you find any abl3 file for lumia 1320 ?

Click to collapse



I am still trying to figure out how to boot loader unlock the RM-995.  Why is it that none of the loaders work for that model with WPInternals?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 5, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> There is no Engineering SBL3 for Lumia 1320.
> And without SBL3 no custom rom.

Click to collapse



Has anyone attemped the SBL3 for the Lumia 625 on a 1320?  Does that equal a brick?


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 15, 2018)

*Cant download any roms*

This is stupid ive gone to the polish site to download a rom it says please click on the thank you box  then refresh but the box is dead. Do I have to register? Ive tried google chrome and internet explorer still the same issue. I cant download anything from that site.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 15, 2018)

allrounder55 said:


> This is stupid ive gone to the polish site to download a rom it says please click on the thank you box  then refresh but the box is dead. Do I have to register? Ive tried google chrome and internet explorer still the same issue. I cant download anything from that site.

Click to collapse



just do it for yourself....
flash with WDRT
unlock bootloader with WP Internals
change registry to x30 device (930, 830 for example)
upgrade to W10M with https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56120
continue upgrade until reach latest AU build (14393.2007)
dont upgrade to CU or FCU because AU works better with x20 devices...
do hard reset to clean system
use Interop Tools to interop unlock phone https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74628972&postcount=1071
fix Glance with https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67
to countinue receive AU updates, change registry again to x30 device...
old camera app https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74602763&postcount=16 if you need it...

thats all


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info ill try it.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 16, 2018)

allrounder55 said:


> This is stupid ive gone to the polish site to download a rom it says please click on the thank you box  then refresh but the box is dead. Do I have to register? Ive tried google chrome and internet explorer still the same issue. I cant download anything from that site.

Click to collapse



Luckily you don't have to pay for someone work yet. It would be disaster isn't?


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 16, 2018)

Mainly WindowsMania.pl that he steals procedures from xda-developers.


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Glance screen resolved*



dxdy said:


> just do it for yourself....
> flash with WDRT
> unlock bootloader with WP Internals
> change registry to x30 device (930, 830 for example)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. I required interop tools version 1.9 to add the old glance setting for my 925. I also imported the default registry settings as well i have the date, time and battery status showing also updated to 14393.2007 build and hard reset, updated all apps. s o now ready to backup to pc.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Has anyone attemped the SBL3 for the Lumia 625 on a 1320?  Does that equal a brick?

Click to collapse



Seems this did in fact enable mass storage on my 1320 guys.  Since I was able to find a way to finally unbrick my 1320 with the hex file from gus33000's post earlier, I went ahead and unlocked this model (RM-995) and did in fact enable mass storage mode with the SBL3 for the Lumia 625.  I used WPI 2.4.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

Since release ROM for 625 there was no reason to dig into it more


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Since release ROM for 625 there was no reason to dig into it more

Click to collapse



So that ROM will work on the 1320?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

No. Obsolutly not.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> No. Obsolutly not.

Click to collapse



Well, we know that we can build one now for the 1320 if you need...


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

I am going to do it


----------



## ajay1919 (Feb 14, 2018)

djtonka said:


> it is for rm941 only

Click to collapse



With RM941 after installing Windows 10 rom I will have 4g as network type or I will loose 4g capability?

I am asking this because my Lumia 625 RM941 got 4g connection capability only after a OTA update later on and it was just 3g only when I buyed it. So fearing that I may loose my 4g capabilities after Installing Win10 rom. I absolutely need it in India. India is 4g only world now.

And plz give me direct link to Stock Rom to install and finally custom rom of Win10 for my Lumia 625 4g RM 941_IM_INDIA_204 WIH CORE BUILD ID 3058.50000.1424.10478 AND CONFIGURATION ID 482437 LUMIA DEMIN


----------



## 乐 (Feb 14, 2018)

will there be a version for Lumia 928？


----------



## pikacza (Apr 16, 2020)

*820/72gb redstone*



djtonka said:


> sorry, yes password windowsmania.pl in all cases.

Click to collapse



windowsmania.dot pl not working. could you give mi all linka to RS rom for Lumia820 v 72GB?


----------

